# EQDKP Plus Installationshilfe



## Goyle 2010 (26. September 2010)

Hi leute brauche mal wieder euren Rat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwar geht es um die Installation von EQDKP Plus auf meinem Webserver.

Bis zu Installationsschritt 4 läuft alles glatt jedoch kommt beim klick von "Datenbank erstellen"
eine weiße Seite mit der aufschrift 

*No suitable nodes are available to serve your request*
Bitte helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg 
Euer Goyle


----------



## OldboyX (26. September 2010)

2 Fragen:


Hast du eine mysql Datenbank und die entsprechenden Zugangsdaten und diese entsprechend eingerichtet und bei der Installation angegeben?

Erfüllt dein Webserver / mysql Server alle Anforderungen von EQDKP? Das braucht nämlich bestimmte Voraussetzungen (weiß nicht mehr auswendig was das war und keine Lust nachzulesen)?


----------



## Goyle 2010 (26. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> 
> Hast du eine mysql Datenbank und die entsprechenden Zugangsdaten und diese entsprechend eingerichtet und bei der Installation angegeben?
> ...



jop habe auch die datenbank eingegeben da steht auch "Datenbank vorhanden. Tabellen werden im nächsten Schritt angeleget."

Und PHP ist auch installiert an der Startseite der Installation steht auch alles in grün


----------



## Goyle 2010 (26. September 2010)

Habe zwar keine Problemlösung gefunden außer beim Präfix für die Tabellen den Unterstrich wegzumachen aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem danke leute ihr seid Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

